# waste water connection fitting



## davefsm (Jan 29, 2011)

does anyone know the size & thread of the fitting for a swift so I can connect a hose to the oulet
thanks in anticipation


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Hi

What year and model Swift is it?

Russell


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Check out the Top reader tip from this months MMM before buying anything, it may be of use?

Tezza


----------



## davefsm (Jan 29, 2011)

*grey water outlet tap*

it is a 2003 sundance 530lp

dave


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*1" bsp?*

not sure about your model but the outlets on the tanks on our 2010 bolero are 1" BSP parallel


----------



## MOB2 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Waste water connector*

Lidls have a hose to be used with a pump this week and it has various connectors on it. We have screwed in one of the connectors and we will leave it there and just attach the 4 metre hose when we need to empty the tank. Very neat solution to a problem we have spent 5 years trying to get around.


----------

